

Hey smart guy - stop trying to do it yourself - powdahound
http://blog.hipchat.com/2010/09/13/hey-smart-guy-stop-trying-to-do-it-yourself

======
bobf
Basically: monetize things that you find easy to do, but that the masses find
difficult.

~~~
powdahound
Well said. I think something can also be 'difficult' for someone because it's
not worth their time, even if it's not technically challenging.

~~~
bobf
Yes, "difficult" can certainly mean "too time consuming to be worthwhile".

